# God Speed Peggy Sue



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

another golden soul has crossed to the bridge.....with a heavy heart I share the passing of Peggy Sue - Arcanes Summer Lovin' -Sept 15,1997 - June 6, 2009. Peggy went peacefully in her sleep to ease the hearts of her loving family that knew soon they must say goodbye ...Our current litter are great-grandbabies of Peggy's as she is Adi's mom ..here is my very favorite photo of her at the farm where she was layed to rest yesterday ...Run free, and climb those haybales to your hearts content...thank you sweet thing, you will never ever be forgotten :smooch: Peggy was much loved by Tom & Judy & myself. Godspeed


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Heather... its always hard to see such a good soul go.

Peace to you and her family...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Heather please accept my condolences and pass them along to Peggy Sue's family.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you Hank...I shall ...another photo of Peggy and Truman (her nephew) who is missing her right now  taken at the farm they loved so very much.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Run free peggy Sue, condolences to her family such a sweet looking girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Heather, I'm so sorry. Prayers for you and her family. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How sad.. my condolences to her family.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Godspeed, sweet Peggy Sue.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

My sympathy to all that knew and loved her.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heather, condolences to you, Tom and Judy on the loss of pretty Peggy Sue. You know there will be hay bales at the Bridge for her to climb. Godspeed, Peggy!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Always so sad when they have to go. I am so sorry for both you and her family.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear this news. My sympathies to you and her family. Play hard at the bridge Peggy Sue!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Run free and pain free at the bridge Peggy Sue. My thoughts with her family and all that loved her.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

my heart esp hurts for Tom...(with Peggy in the hay bale photo)...he is one of those gruff men that does not show emotion, but secretly has a heart of gold  He adored Peggy, those many yrs ago he was puppy nanny to my newly born litter, spending everyday caring for Summer & her 9 puppies ...Peggy stole his heart all those years ago and I am sure, although he doesn't show it, it is shattered in many pieces ....they are just never here long enough.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Tom, Judy and Heather, I'm so sorry about your loss.
We are so lucky to have shared our lives with these special souls.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Peggy Sue!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Heather. Please give Tom and Judy my condolences. It sounds like Peggy had a wonderful full life but it is never long enough. I'm so glad she went peacefully to the bridge.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. How wonderful that she passed peacefully in her sleep. I hope the memories of Peggy Sue help comfort them in their grief.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good night, sweet girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and her familys loss. There is never enough time with our sweet pups but it looks and sounds like there are just wonderful memories to help heal the pain. Run Free Sweet Girl, play on the hay bales and know you family loves you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry for the loss of a grand old girl. Was she named after Peggy Sue Gets Married? Did she live at Arcane as a baby? I wish goldens had triple the lifespan they do, or even more.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear another beautiful golden has left her family. RIP Peggy Sue.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i am so sorry.Run free sweet girl!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Sorry for the loss of a grand old girl. Was she named after Peggy Sue Gets Married? Did she live at Arcane as a baby? I wish goldens had triple the lifespan they do, or even more.


Peggy was from my 1st homebred litter ...the Summer theme, as her mom was Summer. I am not sure where the name Peggy Sue came from. As I said Tom was my puppy nanny, so Peggy joined their home at 8 wks ...she came for frequent visits and was totally comfortable on her 2 maternity visits. They then adopted Truman from Regan's 1st litter (peggys littermate) I was fortunate to share time with the 2 of them over the years. Another of my very special foster families..It just seems like yesterday.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP Peggy Sue. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathies for the loss of such a wonderful girl. Peggy Sue left a wonderful legacy in her children. Another angel returns home.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss and of course Peggy Sue's Mum and Dad.

Run free play hard and sleep softly Peggy Sue


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for everyone's loss. Godspeed Peggy Sue.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Peggy Sue.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Steve (Sharlin) you have no idea what your special portraits do for folks that are grieving! another beautiful one ...many thanks


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Peggy Sue


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Heather, I'm so sorry. Prayers for you and her family.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Condolenses to Peggy Sues family, she was a beautiful golden girl. RIP Peggy Sue


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks all...I forwarded the thread to Judy and she thanks everyone for their kind words. Steve she is very very grateful for the beautiful pic of Peggy ....she has it as her desktop photo...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

SO VERY sorry for your Loss of Peggy Sue.

The Rainbow Bridge has another angel.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of sweet Peggy Sue.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Peggy Sue.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, I'm sorry to hear it. She was a sweet looking girl. May she live on for many more generations to come in your lovely dogs.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Peggy Sue--looks and sounds like she was very much loved and had a great family.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss... God Bless Peggy Sue.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I know the borken heart you have right now. I do love tht picture.!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was a beautiful doggie. I'm so sorry. The world will miss her.


----------

